# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro La Magia de Ascanio vol 3

## Solfa

Este libro está absolutamente desaparecido y estoy deseando hincarle el diente, si alguien lo tiene abandonado que por favor se ponga en contacto conmigo! Gracias maguetes!

----------


## lamagiadegardy

pues mira donde lo tienes
https://www.todocoleccion.net/app/bu...gia+de+ascanio

----------


## biccthor

Mi profesor puede que lo tenga, el martes que viene que voy le puedo preguntar, o si quieres mandame un mp y te digo la tienda y preguntas.

----------

